# Line-In connections have low volume.



## Vampy (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi,

I have this motherboard (sound card included): ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS M4A78

I recently tried to connect my Xbox 360 to my computer through line in, just to get the sound to my surround system (which lacks line in imputs)

Now it all goes okay, but the sound volume is low. Way too low. Is there something that can be done to boost that volume?

I tried plugging my input jack into the mic-in socket, and boost the signal. It works, kind of. There is a noise sound that it's hard to ignore, given the fact that I have to turn my audio system to the max to have a decent volume level.

Thanks in advance,
Andrei


----------



## KrisInFla (Sep 8, 2009)

This seems very basic, but have you checked the volume slider in Windows' Master Volume control? ( _Control Panel_ -> _Sounds and Audio Devices_ ) In the options a separate volume slider can be enabled/disabled for several inputs including Line In.

While there make sure you have the proper speaker setup selected by clicking on the Advanced button next to the Speaker Volume button.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Vampy (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Kris,

Thanks for the reply. Of course I've done this. The solution I'm looking for is somewhat more complicated - eg. a piece of software, a backdoor tweak in Windows XP or something.

Gratitude,
Andrei


----------



## KrisInFla (Sep 8, 2009)

Vampy said:


> Hi Kris,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Of course I've done this. The solution I'm looking for is somewhat more complicated - eg. a piece of software, a backdoor tweak in Windows XP or something.
> 
> ...


LOL Ya never know Vampy. I've come across folks who had never been in their Control Panel. :grin:

I don't know what kind of impedance rating the X Box360 has, but I had a similar problem hearing a good pair of Sennheiser headphones over onboard Realtek...it simply didn't have the power to drive them at a decent volume. I installed an inexpensive sound card (Newegg.com - ASUS XONAR_DG 5.1 Channels PCI Interface Xonar DG Sound Card) with a built-in amp and now it can gel my brain if I'm not careful.

The sound card solution was after a LOT of begging for help in forums.

Good luck mate.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried different cables? I assume you are using some type of conversion cables (ie: RCA to 3.5mm).


----------



## Vampy (Jan 8, 2008)

That's the one I'm using. The RCA female to Stereo 3.5mm. It didn't came cheap, because I wanted quality. Sadly, I was left with this issue.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd suspect the cable, the audio input jack/audio chipset, or the device output (in order of most probable to least probable).


----------

